
Netflix’s fast-forward viewing feature - __s
https://www.nme.com/blogs/the-movies-blog/netflix-fast-forward-viewing-opinion-2562569
======
__s
So this article is pretty fluff & goes off about quality vs quantity etc. But
I'm curious what other's experience with fast forward is

One thing I noticed,

> For those with sensory processing disorders or other disabilities, or even
> for those who don’t have English as a first language, being able to slow the
> speed at which they watch something might actually improve their access to
> films and television.

But I think being able to speed up is also a potential aid to some

I've personally always had trouble actually focusing on speakers. I was
diagnosed with ADD like everyone born in the 90s, & in class I found I either
had to clock out & not pay attention, otherwise I'd start interrupting.
Whereas in fast forward I find my full attention is occupied enough that I'm
able to hit a very input-only mode which is desirable when consuming
information outside of discussion

That said, after years of watching everything with at least 1.5x, I'm starting
to experience some minor issues such as falling asleep in Teams meetings (&
then watching the recording at 1.5x when I wake up)

Some parallels with Philip K Dick's _Martian Time-Slip_

